# Woodline and MLCS Router Bits



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Has anyone used bits from either of these companies? I am looking at making some raised panel doors and they seem to have some good quality bits from their literature, photos and website information. But, as always wanted to check with other forum members for some input as well.

Thank You-


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Thumbs up on the MLCS (I'm a fan of the customer service I've gotten from them). I have a lot of bits from them and like them as a good value bit.

I have no experence with Woodline.

Ed


----------



## Woodworker#1 (Sep 11, 2004)

I have recently done business with MCLS and find their bits are very good.


----------



## Billwolley (Feb 7, 2005)

I've also done business with MLCS and I really like their bits. I have purchased several of their raised panel sets and also had 1 bit made to my specification. They have excellent router bits. I buy MLCS, Whiteside, and Rockler router bits.

Bill


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodline bits have done alright by me so far. I have a raised panel door set that I bought at a show a while back, and I can't complain about it! Have also had reasonably good luck with Pricecutter.com, have a lock-miter bit and some spirals from them. 

Oldham viper, whiteside, and Amana round out my suppliers.

Have a set of cheap-o's that was given to me as a gift. I wouldn't have bought them myself, but surprisingly they really aren't that bad. Hone the edges with a diamond stone and they cut pretty well, only gripe is they are 1/4 in shank.


----------

